# October 2008 Prep Thread



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, here we are in October. The hurricane season seems to be winding down with nothing out there as of 10/1 but Tropical Storm Laura who seems to be heading for a Scottish vacation.










The season still has another two months to run though so I wouldn't write it off entirely just yet in case she has a Fall Surprise in store for us.

Meanwhile back at the ranch we have a storm of a different sort to weather as we find ourselves in the midst of a major political struggle in Washington D.C. as to whether we should spend a further 700 billion dollars (at the least) bailing out Wall St on top of what has already been committed. I try to keep politics out of these threads so I won't go into whether this should be done or not, but I think it is safe to say we are heading into (already in) some rough economic times. If you have not already done so then now is the time to start giving some serious thought to how best to weather the economic gale that seems certain to strike us.

Prep wise I am getting ready for winter. I've decided to rebuild my greenhouse to make it large enough to not only accomodate my citrus and other subtropicals as I always do, but also to produce fresh vegetables for us through the winter. Those will be in addition to our regular cool-season garden. I'm thinking I'll take it to 10ft by 16ft and maybe this time put some real doors on the ends.

Last night I found the stuff that I wasn't able to locate when I was doing all the vac-sealing the other night so now I have more dried cranberries (Craisins), chocolate chips and M&Ms to vac seal. Still need to get that bag of rice bucketed as well. 

Last weekend we finally bought another chest freezer to replace our old one that expired over a year ago. It has been sorely missed. This one is only a 13cu/ft model as we'll be keeping it in the house rather than on the carport as before. We had originally thought to wait to buy it as the big family Christmas gift, but the events of the last month or so motivated us to get it now. We'll be doing a Sam's run today for cheese and frozen veggies and studying the local sale papers for loss-leader meat sales. I'll be going back to saving one-liter seltzer bottles for ice to fill the empty spaces. Much cheaper to keep ice than chill air and it keeps the real food frozen for longer periods in the event of a power failure.

Also have more stuff for the garden to plant out. We'll be putting in a larger cool-season garden than we usually do this year.

How's the prep month looking for you folks?

.....Alan.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to work late, but i bought two #10 cans of instant potato flakes. I inherited many silver coins from my dad (only a few have huge value), but I plan to sort them out tonight and see what i actually have...there are several coffee cans with dimes, quarters, dollars and 50 cent pieces. I am trying to think of a good hiding place to put them where they wont be stolen or destroyed if the house were burnt down. I also have no intention of using them unless i have too, but its nice to know they are there.
Dh got the last of the new garlic planted, and we tilled up the part of the garden that is dead. We are still getting peppers, tomatoes, cabbages, broccoli, onions and potatoes. 
I saw someone on the barter board has jerusalem Artichokes, but I never tried them, and am trying to figure out if I should plant some for next year


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

Well, it occurred to me that now that all of my jars are full that if the freezers stopped working for any reason, I'd be SOL, so....... I started buying more cases of canning jars. Got 6 cases today and will start watchingh the local penny pincher and craigslist for bulk lots of used.

Found ketchup in a #10 can. 

Bought some locally grown sweet taters to put up this weekend while I'm doing the bushel of apples I have also.

I am waiting for a call back about windows I saw for sale.... cold frames, here I come!

Start working on the raised beds I've been planning this weekend.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Baking bread - after seeing the loaves at the store selling for $4 with the potential of containing Chinese melamine laden milk powder.

Secured as much corn and soy beans that I can store to grind up and feed the chickens.

Made four quarts of apple cider today in a borrowed juicer and food processor. Boy, was that a slick process. Who needs a $1200 cider press? Woohoo.

Pulled out some of those old windows for cold frames, gave them a good washing and scraped the old paint off preparing to lay on some more along with a good deal of caulking.

Picked up some more ground apples and added to the collection awaiting more processing adventures. I've noticed that the later in the season it gets, the fewer pests inside the apples. Whatever is left on the trees is in much better shape than the first bushel or so that dropped to the ground in the last few weeks.

Bagged up some seeds collected from this year's garden harvest.

And I'm learning a new skill - fiber art - specifically crocheting and knitting. And later, hopefully, will get into spinning, dying, and have some angora rabbits hanging around. We'll see. Researching and learning are prepping aren't they? ;-)


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Local large grocer has outdoor citronella lamp oil on clear-out for .24 cents for a 64 oz bottle. 

I bought four bottles and would buy more if I had any use for it...All we use it for is a couple of Dietz lanterns while camping as it does help somewhat to keep the mosquitoes away. The oil in the lanterns burns so slow, I figure I have at least a couple of seasons worth. Any ideas what else I can do with this oil? If so I may go back and pickup some more.

Also we cleaned out the grocery shelves of regular and widemouth canning lids. Up here in this area, .99 cents per dozen lids is cheap...


----------



## fortriede (Jul 30, 2008)

I recenly bought 55 pounds of pasta for $.77 a pound. Due to family problems, our garden didn't make it far this year, so we're buying pasta sauce in bulk when we get a good sale. I've got about 25 jars so far.

I'm very close to talking my parents and possibly my older brother and his wife into going in on a large wheat order. None of us have ever ground wheat before, but we all like homemade bread. The cheapest I can get wheat is for $0.61 a pound, plus free shipping if I order $450 or more. In 50 pound sacks, that will be 850 pounds. Next comes the grain mill. I'm thinking either the Country Living grain mill, or a Family Grain Mill and then also a Whisper Mill or similar electric model. The two mills will still come in cheaper than the Country Living grain mill, but everything I've read says that the Country Living one of the best on the market.

I'm tracking down sources for open pollinated seeds. From what I've found, they're a lot more expensive than regular seeds, at least in my area. But, I'll be able to save the seeds and plant them again for the following year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

We got two 5-gal gas cans and filled them up today.

We'll get two more and fill them next month. Then we'll rotate them out, using the oldest can each month, and refilling that can.

That will give us 20 gallons in reserve plus whatever is in the car (which we keep topped off).

Also have on the way via internet order an alcohol stove and one of those little stoves that uses sticks and leaves. We'll buy a gallon of denatured alcohol this month, and then another gallon next month, and a third gallon the following month. (In case denatured alcohol goes bad, do we need to rotate that out?)

I found a place to get salvage feed, and so I'm going to get the barrels cleaned and put in the barn and try to get some feed stocked up for the chickens.

We still need to get some butane and kerosene stocked up. Ugh. The list is always longer than the money.

At least we are so buried in food, we don't have to worry about that. I just replace what I use.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I got my emergency essentials order in last week (sorry couldn't post last week)
thanks to this thread I got a discount because I typed in the code outdoors.

Also I got my college son set up for emergencies in his dorm room. I pray that he never has to use them.

I will order more from emergency essentials as I liked the whole process. I am especially interested in the freeze dried peas, another form of protein always gets my attention.

I also installed two propane heaters and a propane tank in the trailer add on that is on our property. We heat with wood but I am happy to have yet another way to keep warm in the winter.

thanks for all the advice, I wouldn't be nearly as prepared if I didn't read all these helpful hints.


----------



## georgiarebel (Jul 7, 2005)

Got the fall garden planted and it's starting to sprout :dance:

Planted Collards, beets, carrots, lettuce, & spinach. Thought I may have waited too long, but I plan to cover it with plastic to extend the growing season. Found a planting wheel for my area that shows something in the ground just about every month, so there's no excuses not to have something in the dirt. 

Also finished a small cattle chute we're really proud of. We've got a small herd of Dexter's and got the cart ahead of the horse a bit by getting our herd started before we finish everything. We sold 3 last month and needed a way to load them up. We sat down and planned it on paper and with a few 6x6's, 4x4's and a half a dozen cattle panels had a nice set up by the time we finished. (pics to come)

GR


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I ordered a Big Berkey today. I've been looking at them for years and should have gotten it long ago. I guess all this political 'hair on fire' screaming lit a fire under me.

I also finally bought a food saver vacuum sealer with the jar lid attachment. We've about worn out our old one and I've need the jar sealer.

Now, I need to round up some 1/2 gallon jars for the 50lbs of sugar and 50 lbs of organic flour I got free. I'll try our Ace Hardware.

I also got a free gallon of honey, what is the best way to re-jar into quarts and pints? Just warm and pour into hot dry jars and lids that were soaked in hot water?

Halo


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Ladycat - I also have an alcohol stove and in a pinch I have used 91% rubbing alcohol for fuel.

I was given a few large tupperware containers of properly stored rice and dried beans from an estate/ my front neighbor's late father's stores. Next I have to survey and try to salvage who knows how many cases of mason jars of home canned food. I was given 7 coleman lanters in various states of disrepair, and I hope that I can salvage at least 2 working lanterns out of all of the parts. I have been told that there are also a stack of coleman fuel stoves to move out of the shed. Where am I gonna put all of these things???

My woodshed is totally full with 5 cords of split stacked, and seasoned of wood. I have to now start putting more firewood in the racks down on the lower landing. The neighbors and myself are pooling our resources and having firewood parties every couple of weeks. We have another 80 feet long - 3 feet in diameter Doug Fir that came down in a storm over 2 years ago, to cut and split yet. We load the cut rounds into a Bobcat and use a hydraulic splitter to make it easier for all involved.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

May I join in?  I signed up to work extra shifts so I can pay off some bills I've built up (don't usually carry a credit card balance and it's really bothering me to have one now). I pulled, chopped and froze the rest of the rhubarb out of the garden. I have a big box of summer squash to grate and freeze in small portions for bread and muffins, etc. I harvested all the potatoes over the last few days and yesterday I planted what I think is winter wheat on the old tater patch. Can anyone tell me if hard red wheat is a winter or spring wheat? I have the tomatoes covered so they don't split when we get the forecasted rain. Hay stack is also well tarped/covered in plastic against inclement weather. The kerosene lamps are trimmed and filled, with a 5 gallon can of backup fuel. Have a lot of water in gallon to 5 gallon containers, but am always looking for more.

This month I'd like to buy the Berkey elements and make myself one of those 5 gallon bucket water filters. I'd also like to figure out the best way to set up my woodstove - inside the house or build an addition off my kitchen nook to put it in, using the opened window and a fan to move the heat into the house. I'm looking for a source of naked oats to plant in the spring for our own oatmeal. I need to finish a shed and a chicken pen so I can divide my flock. it's apple season, so I want te get some more apples put up. Lots more, I'm sure....


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I have spinach, broccoli and chard starts that need to be transplanted into the greenhouse and coldfframe. I'd like to build another coldframe if I get time this week-end. I have located some apples from a local farmer at a super good price so will get several boxes of early types for canning and he has the later Northern Spies which will keep well in my cold room so I'll pick them up at the end of the month. I seen another farm selling 50lb bags of potatoes for $6 so I'll stop there later today. We have had everything tied down and ready for hurricane season. The last one aimed towards us, Kyle, missed us last week-end so we are breathing a small sigh of relief. I placed extra tie downs over the greenhouse but I need to take them off to get some caulking and some foundation work done on it before snow flies, but I think I'll put them back on permanently over the winter too.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have spent this past week relandscaping my front yard so I can plant more edibles. I removed 12 shrubs to make way for more blueberries and whatever else I end up planting eventually. We cut down two small trees that were growing too close to the house, so now we have some firewood for our firepit. 

Our local save-a-lot store has potatoes 5 pound bag for $1 !! Around here that is a crazy good price so I bought 10 bags. There was a two bag limit so I took mom and the kids with me and with a little parking lot relay mom and I got what we wanted and plan to go back for more before they go off sale. The also had bananas 3 pounds for a $1, bought six pounds and plan to make and freeze banana bread and muffins today.

We are starting the garage clean out tomorrow, I have a pile of stuff to get rid of and make way for shelves we are building. I have a source for gallon plastic and glass jars and gallon plastic buckets so I plan to start using these to store my growing supply of hygiene and medical/first aid supplies. The clear plastic is great, because although I still label my jars I can see through and know at a glance what is inside.

Someone gave me a reel mower they had stored for awhile, it needs sharpening and some rust cleaned off but it should be functional after some tlc, lucky fine huh? My gas powered mower is only three years old and I have gas stored for it but doesnt hurt to have a back up


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont think denatured alcohol ever goes bad i have some 3 years old
and still works fine.

started a 2500 gallon ferrocement water tank yesterday 
got some rabbits 12 does 2 bucks
ordered a new generaotor head 10 kva from harbour freight.
stored about 1400 pounds of honey


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Made the Sam's run yesterday. Bought more stuff than the cooler would hold but I managed to get all of the stuff that had to stay frozen in and the stuff that merely had to stay cold well wrapped so that it didn't warm much before we got it home yesterday evening.

Spent some time last night printing out labels for the stuff that's already been vac-sealed. I hope to get it all put away this weekend, but it's already shaping up to be pretty busy.

.....Alan.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Well our AquaRain should be coming sometime next week, so that will be nice to have.

This week and last week I have been picking up more canned convenience foods and ramen. They are getting packed up and placed in a separate area from the rest of our food supplies, so hopefully they won't get "broken into" for a midnight snack. We have lots of long term storage stuff, and lots of regular eating stuff. I just wasn't comfortable with what we had that I could make quickly and easily for the short term.

Kayleigh


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

HaloHead...just warm your honey if it has sugared(crystalized) and pour into smaller jars....it will keep forever although if it will crystalize over time; repeat the warmer to liquify. Some types of honey just do this faster than others...also depends on whether it was raw honey or had been heated to process. We only strain our honey; that's what our customers want. Don't need to warm jars or lids. DEE


----------



## Henry (Mar 1, 2006)

We have 3 large greenhouses and seeing as we have 30'+ snow in winter and can get over 5' in one night I built them strong. The thought occurred to me that if I had a supply of rolled greenhouse plastic i could use that to cover and maintain the integrity of the greenhouse if we should ever have a partial collapse. So with that in mind i got 4 big 40' by 100' rolls. The more I think about it it makes a lot of sense even for people who do not have a greenhouse but live in cold country. It would be very easy in a shtf situation to set one up using any light weight setup for the frame. A person could take it down in winter. Just a thought.

Manygoatsnmore take it from a guy with 40 years heating experience with wood. It is a bad idea to put a stove in a room relying on an open window and a fan to move the heat. It will not work! Rethink and make a decision to find a more central location. If you will not give up this idea then know that the only way to efficiently move heat from your stove is to blow COLD air towards the stove with the window closed. Put a fan on the floor pointing at the stove from the greatest distance in line of sight from another room. The cold air will go under the hot and cause the hot to slowly migrate out towards the fan. It will work in some situations but i would still find a better spot.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Mutti said:


> HaloHead...just warm your honey if it has sugared(crystalized) and pour into smaller jars....it will keep forever although if it will crystalize over time; repeat the warmer to liquify. Some types of honey just do this faster than others...also depends on whether it was raw honey or had been heated to process. We only strain our honey; that's what our customers want. Don't need to warm jars or lids. DEE


Dee, when you strain your honey, how do you do that? I'm envisioning using a colander type "strainer" over a bowl. How do you get it all out of all of the wax cells? What we usually do is use low heat to melt the wax which then floats to the top. Remove the wax and we then jar up the honey. I'd rather not heat it if we don't have to, so I'm curious about your straining method.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I am still canning and freezing. I ordered ten dozen new jars, couldn't find used, and they are disappearing quickly. I am looking for a used freezer as one of the old ones is really OLD and I am scared it may die. I want to order half a hog this month but that depends on money and freezer space. We need to get the logs cut. We go through about 30-40 cords in a year (heat and hot water) and I want that, if not more, done and ready in case it is a bad winter. If it isn't we will have enought o go to next fall . The plan is to do that on the long week end. 
Been really looking at what is in the "starage" and making a list....


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Can anyone tell me if hard red wheat is a winter or spring wheat? ..



There are both kinds. I think both are grown in your area too.

Got about 75 acres of soft red in today.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

The weather is FINALLY supposed to cool down this weekend (maybe even some RAIN, gasp!) so I think I will head to the farmer's market or ethnic market and get some apples to sauce/can, dry, and put in pies, and some tomatoes to can. I can't do much cooking or canning in the warmer months because the resulting electric bills from AC are insane. This place is hot enough without having stove burners going.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Mutti said:


> HaloHead...just warm your honey if it has sugared(crystalized) and pour into smaller jars....it will keep forever although if it will crystalize over time; repeat the warmer to liquify. Some types of honey just do this faster than others...also depends on whether it was raw honey or had been heated to process. We only strain our honey; that's what our customers want. Don't need to warm jars or lids. DEE


Thanks Mutti! I was thinking heating to sterilize the jars, but glad to know I don't have to keep them hot. 
I don't care if the honey crystalizes, I like it that way. It's easier to measure and cook with, and easier to blend with butter for bisquit spread.

Halo


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

yahoo, DD#4 found a crab apple tree on our place and it is loaded.
Also, found pie pumpkins on sale yesterday. Still canning the pears, we had a bumper crop this yr. I also plan to get some peanuts canned in the next week. Busy, busy.
tyusclan momma


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Alan you make me smile....
I think you're going to need to get some extra ammo to protect all those M&M's! Mmmmmm, I need to go to the store....


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

After staying home for almost two weeks to save my gas, I ventured forth yesterday. Hit the feed store and got a bunch of chicken and rabbit food. Hit the Bi-Lo and they had lots of good sales on canned goods. Bought salmon, corn, peas, cream soups, tomato sauce, and canned greens. Not our favorite canned vegetable, but they're good enough when we can't get frozen or fresh. They also had a buy-one get-one on Mazola corn oil so I bought some. They were advertising a big sale this friday - Sunday with canned veggies 3/$1 and some other good deals, if anyone can go. 

I also bought a bunch of the little vac sealed pepperoni slices for homemade pizza, and another 10 packages of country ham chunks and slices. They don't have to be refrigerated, and last for a long time. I keep mine in the extra fridge anyway, but it's good to know that if the power goes out I don't have to worry about them spoiling right away. Plus they're a great source of meat protein and are yummy in beans soup, scrambled eggs, on biscuits, in gravy etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

sparkysarah said:


> Alan you make me smile....
> I think you're going to need to get some extra ammo to protect all those M&M's! Mmmmmm, I need to go to the store....


 They make my girls smile too.

With a wife and two daughters keeping a healthy supply of chocolate is simply the _prudent_ thing to do! 

I vac-sealed some more M&Ms and Ghiradelli chocolate chips this morning from a couple of bags that I lost track of the other day.

.....Alan.


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Had a busy week so far. Stocked up on animal feed. Have to finish harvesting potatoes today, getting a ton of hay tomorrow. Freezing some goats milk each day to make cheese later this fall. Going to add a few rabbits to the freezer this weekend.

Organizing and storing away summer clothes, adding 2 shelving units to the storage/pantry area. Trying to see how long we can go without turning on the furnace - summer filled on propane but would like to stretch it as long as possible.

Wish the Husband some luck this weekend - we'd love to be processing a deer or two before next Monday!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Well,we have a big stainless strainer that fits over a honey bucket with gate. We don't heat our honey,just strain from the extractor to the bucket thru the strainer. Then we let it sit a couple of day and most of the wax and "bee knees" float to the top This is for our use. For customers we will strain once again thru quality cheesecloth(not the big holed Walmart kind). We find most of our customers want it straight from the bees 'cause they are into all natural...easy enough to skim a bit of wax off the top of a jar. DEE


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Bought a dehydrator and have been using it to dehyrate onions. Still canning beans and okra. Planning on planting more clover/alfalfa for the chickens, will cut it for hay for the winder.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

It is my honest belief that we had best pick up the pace of our preps because things are beginning to speed up.

.....Alan.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

Mutti said:


> Well,we have a big stainless strainer that fits over a honey bucket with gate.


ummm, doesn't "honey bucket" have a euphemistic connotation? 
--sgl


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Put four new tires on the truck tonight. It hurt us financially, but we were afraid if we waited much longer we wouldn't be able to afford them at all.

.....Alan.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I understand what you mean alan we had to put new tires on last week and a new windshield and got home with all that and the battery went dead and had to go pick up a new one, but we were afraid to wait any longer to buy those tires.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well i didn't get to do any prepping (I tried at the store but...thats a crazy story) But I am learning to cook things I hope to really bulk up on, like lentils. So I guess thats a start. I made a decent (and yummy) meal from lentils today that was fairly quick (took about 30 minutes to make) and very filling and cheep to make. It was meatless even but still very good.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We bought 25 pounds of cornmeal, 25 pounds of masa meal, mushrooms to dehyrate, more plants and seeds to start our fall/winter garden. Almost bought a pot bellied pig today, but realized we don't have any place set up for it right now. We may eventually though. I've heard they are good for meat. I know some people think they're suppose to be pets, but I love pork and the pot bellied pigs are about the right size for my small family to get a few meals off of without trying to preserve a whole hog.


----------



## avandris (Jun 8, 2007)

I have been canning, canning and well...more canning. I am enjoying watching my shelves fill up with good food for us and for Christmas gifts. My husband started giving away my salsa already. I had to have him stop. I need those for gifts for Christmas. 

Went to Costco today and got some rice, baby things, pet food and some more canned chicken.

I also volunteered at a local thrift store and got 2 London Fog winter coats for my eldest. One for this year and next and one for the following year. I also was able to get lots of newish heavy wool socks, nice sweaters, more receiving blankets(they make great cloth diapers and bandages), 100% cotton terry cloth robes(they make great soaker pads for diapers and for dressings for wounds). Unfortunately I have not been able to find any 100% cotton sheets for bandages. Everything seems to have poly in it these days.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Put up 7 qts and 4 pints of chili yesterday and 4 more qts of grape juice.
Will be picking the winter squash in a couple of days putting about 8 qts of it up and freezing some.
I'm winding down now, garden is about over. I can sure use the break.

Debbie


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I was given 1Â½ bushels of apples so I've been canning applesauce today. Got 12 pints done then dh got sick so I quit. Still have a little over a bushel to process. I'm running low on pint jars and still have sweet potatoes to can so am switching to quarts for applesauce unless I can find a store that has pints left. I also have a list of non-food items to shop for next week. I'm finding it physically hard to keep up with everything working full time (especially since my job has gone from pressured to major stressful) and dh's health has been in a downward spiral lately. I've decided cleaning the house is no longer on my priority list. It will get done someday just not until canning is finished. Preps come first!!


----------



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

weird prep- but I am breeding the dairy goats starting today. I planned on waiting for late March/April babies, when its warmer to get out there and mlk and take care of things early mornings before work- but decided that maybe having some freshen in Feb might not be a bad idea if things have gotten bad by then.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

My collection of fuel cans is aging and is going to start needing at least a few of them replaced. They worked OK when it was just twenty five gallons, but at 50+ they are leaving something to be desired so I picked up a fuel drum on Friday. Need to get a drum dolly to keep it on and a decent drum pump. If it works out I'll expand the fuel storage to a hundred gallons. The gasoline follies of the last several weeks have convinced me we need more than the fifty we've already got.

.....Alan.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Alan have you seen these?

http://a116.g.akamai.net/7/116/8068...ries/0283010_160_CC_v1_m56577569830747981.jpg

Bit expensive for me but a neat idea, hold 53 litres, on sale for $80.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

We moved out to our homestead from the city just over a month ago, so I've been doing a lot of re-organizing of my preps. When we moved, I bought two large IKEA industrial shelving units to hold and organize everything, and last week I went through everything we have and updated my tracking spreadsheet. 

We've got 3 months worth of almost everything we eat regularly (I need to buy more powdered milk, pasta and peanut butter this week), 6 months worth of many things, and 1 years worth of they key long-term storables (beans, rice, tomato sauce, honey). Just picked up 25 pounds each of red kidney beans and garbanzo beans (which we call chick peas) at our local mill. The goal is to work towards 6 months worth of everything, and then a year's worth of everything. Last week I finished putting up apple & grape jelly.

This week's priorities include: putting up apple sauce, buying the food prep items I'm low on, stocking up on some OTC medication, and getting in our winter's beef from a local farmer.

Jan


----------



## virtualco (Feb 3, 2006)

Picked up some garden soil yesterday for my square foot garden. Carrots and onions did good last spring so will plant a good amount of therse. Will be starting tomatoes from seed also this week. Nice to get outside now, high temps in upper 80's, lows in mid 70's. Really nice and will only get nicer.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

pickapeppa said:


> Baking bread - after seeing the loaves at the store selling for $4 with the potential of containing Chinese melamine laden milk powder.
> 
> Secured as much corn and soy beans that I can store to grind up and feed the chickens.
> 
> ...



Just a word to the wise: spinning angora rabbit fur is like spinning spit. Blend it with a good bit of wool, lol.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I bought some apples on sale (Golden Delicious) and put up 4 qts and 3 pts of applesauce yesterday. Had other projects going on so it took me the better part of the day to finish up. 

I am thinking I need to watch for good prices on Roma tomatoes so I can put up some of them. 

Re dehydrating: I have done very little the last few years, but I am rethinking this. Roma tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, and green peppers are things I can dry very easily, and would have no trouble using up. Drying apples is more time-consuming, and the last time I did it they didn't last very long because I started in right away with snacking on them, lol. But given my limited storage space, drying needs to be more important in my preps.

Oh, and I need to be buying a bunch of potatoes to can. I have not done them before, but I think a few quarts could come in handy.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought a new shelving unit at Lowe's over the weekend. I've been cruising yard sales but haven't found one sturdy enough for canning jars and heavy things. So I set it up in the back of the garage, filled it, and covered it with a tarp. At least the contents aren't visible without a little snooping.


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

tried "no knead bread" last night. (recipe) worked out well.

instead of kneading, you let it rise for 12-18 hrs to let the gluten form. then bake it in a dutch oven within the oven, so that the moisture makes a crunchy crust.

--sgl


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

- Ordered 16 more AA Eneloop rechargeable batteries from Ebay. This will bring the total rechargeable batteries up to 30 of which 22 are AA and 8 are AAA.

- Purchased a couple more old time hand tools to add to the collection for power outage usages.

- Slowly baking bread and hope to have 20 loaves in the freezer by the weekend. We don't eat a lot of bread so it should last for awhile.

- Purchased 20 bags of Idahoan mashed potatoes @ .99 cents each. 

- Purchased 4 more gallons of lamp oil.

- Rotated out some OTC meds from the first aid kit and added more gauze rolls.

- Finally got the emergency TP inventory up to 150 rolls. One more item off the "got to get" list.

- Purchased 12 more pairs of socks. Now have 40+ new and unused pairs stashed away along with 28 pairs of new and unused mens and women underwear. In an emergency situation, having clean socks and underwear along with other extra clothes to change on a regular basis is one less thing to worry about.

- Fixed a kitchen cabinet shelf that collapsed from the weight of canned goods. Now that the shelf is fixed and beefed up, it will now hold even more!


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

*Canned meat (venison steak) for the 1st time.
*Canned jelly for the 1st time (tomato strawberry)
*Dehydrated peppers (1st crack at dehydrating)
*Gleaned 3 5-gallon buckets of potatoes from the fields of a commerical grower (it's the local custom after they harvest; we weren't breaking the law). wish we'd had more daylight to get more, but it was still pretty fun. I hope to dehydrate most of them.
*bought kerosene for a nice campstove we got free
*purchased pad for wood stove we recently bought. Now if we could just get chimney installers to call us back...

Nothing earth shattering but better than where we were before!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I just ordered another 50 pounds of wheat, powdered eggs and some dehydrated fruit. I put away my 32 pints of applesauce. I love looking at the results of my canning, but don't want everyone else knowing about it...present company excepted. Dh collected 8 good sized bags of black walnuts by going to a stranger's door and asking permission. Our trees didn't have many nuts this year. We spent $150 at Wally world last night on otc meds, vitamins, supplements and personal supplies. I have $100 to stock up on cereal, baking supplies and canned goods at Aldis next week sometime.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I now have the ability to make juice, pasta, and waffles, and smoke meats. :goodjob:

Skill prepping, and eating the experiments IS living the good life. 

Now we just need to stock a 50 lb. bag of chocolate chips for zee waffles.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My most important prep this month has been to encourage my husband's cousin to begin prepping for herself and her family. This came about after she asked me to make sure I had enough for her and 2 little boys (plus two additional adults she didn't mention).

I don't think I've gotten through to her yet, but I think she's considering the possibility.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Called to have propane tank filled and it will be an approximate $600 increase from last year. We have 15% left from our fill-up last year, so keeping the house temps cooler and utilizing the programmable thermostat really paid off.

I'm relocating about 50% of my preps to another room of the house. It's mostly grains and beans, but this will be the perfect opportunity to take inventory on what I do have.

Maggie


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Our AquaRain showed up yesterday!! It is a good thing they tell you that it takes a while to filter at the optimum rate, the first batch sure was slow. We ended up buying a 400 because there weren't any 200s left when we put our order in.

Kayleigh


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

have still been buying in overdrive everything we normally eat...checking dates to be sure it will be good even in rotation for a longgg time. feeling really great about the pantry. been splitting wood all this week after dinner. thanks to the IKE winds, we have a great maple and massive oak (it was pretty funny with us rolling HUGE chunks up a board and getting it/holding it thru the logsplitter. but...we did it, just the 2 of us!) this is wood for next year and beyond. this year we're set....and let me tell you, the woodburning stove is AWESOME in our little open house. the heat rises to cozy up our loft bedroom, even with the ceiling fan moving things around. we just are so pleased with it.  just have to concentrate on more dog food. have lots, but the food I like is miles away at a feed store....and soon (when work wanes) we won't be wanting to travel that far. however...I am now mixing half and half for the dogs. it may come to a point where $40. dry food won't be an option, so they have to be able to switch to something less quality...like Purina. (gasp) so...a couple cups of the Purina mixed with the Innova. just so the dogs don't ever have to share the beans.....listen, they can clear a room in a heartbeat already sometimes. LOL


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Transferred rice, pintos and sugar to 5-gallon buckets today and found that I can squeeze 35 pounds of rice, 32 pounds of pintos, and 35 pounds of sugar into their respective buckets. I have one empty bucket left and debating on whether to fill it with red beans, oats, or flour. 

One thing I know for sure is that I need more buckets!

Maggie


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

We ALWAYS need more buckets. A truism of the prepping world.

.....Alan.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

8 half cases of various and mixed vegetables and fruits from the local off brand grocer. 12 Pts. of apple butter, and 8 pts. of blackberry jelly tonight. Finished the sportsterizing on the SKS so it gives me another deer/hog rifle. And just finished bartering for a new billy for my 5 goat does. Should be having kids in Mar. Apr. or May. Me thinks that several gallons of milk each week will be very good barter material.


----------



## Jugum (Mar 14, 2008)

1 870 12ga 
1 .308 742 Remington
75 rounds 00buck
40 rounds .308 
2 barn lanterns (Dietz)
1 oil lamp
5gal kerosene
1 stainless steel percolater
10 lb coffee
20lb honey
1500 rounds 22lr
1 new hen house (very proud)
1 brand new Sthil chainsaw (very very proud)


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I've been dehydrating onions all week. I have several jars full. I think I started out with about 30 lbs, but added more as the week progressed. I've also dehydrated a lot of bell peppers. I did yellow, red, & green. They look so pretty in the jars! 

I picked up another 200 lbs of dog food, and some plastic totes to go under the new counter top in the kitchen. DS built a frame for the new countertop. It's open under it where there would normally be cabinets. I'm making a curtain for the front & sides and will use the totes for extra storage under there. 

I have about 40 new baby chicks, 5 cornish & 25 banties, and some excellent homesteading chicks that hatched from eggs sent to me from a forum member (thanks Ernie). They are a couple weeks old now and are currently living in a chicken tractor in the yard. By putting a heat lamp in and covering the tractor at night they are doing very well out there. I picked up a 2 gal. metal feeder & a double sided waterer so I don't have to refill those little trays several times a day. I'm sure looking forward to the days when they start laying.

DD showed me a store in the city where I can buy packages of organic meat 5 pkg for $25. I picked out a bunch of pkgs that were marked over $7 so I ended up getting about $50 worth of extra meat for $35. I have been cooking it up into meals and canning them so they'll be "heat & eat" meals. 

Bought several outfits for the grandkids on clearance racks. Ended up with 10 outfits each for under $30. They'll have to grow into them so they are packed away for now (IF I can only remember to get them out of storage BEFORE they outgrow them later!).

That's all the preps I've bought. I've been getting out the winter clothes and getting them washed so they'll be fresh for when cold weather arrives. Also took down lots of seasonal dishes that I don't use every day and running them thru the dishwasher. I've been washing everything I can find so it'll all be clean if we loose power this winter. 

I'm still looking for some good skinning knives, an apple pealer/corer/slicer, and a cream separator. If anyone has any of them on the barter board, please pm me. 

I finally got my tax return check and I've been arguing with myself if I'm going to buy those little robots that vacuum & mop the floors or buy more preps. The little robots would work off grid if I bought solar panels to charge them... LOL


ETA: dehydrating onions in the house isn't too bad IF you do it way back in the laundry room, *and* open a window, *and* put a fan in the window to circulate fresh air, then spend most of the day outside! LOL


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Just got done placing my order with emergency est. and can not wait to try the new items I ordered. Even talked sister into order a few cans. This weekend we are going to clean out the shed and get rid of items we dont need or want. Goodwill will get what is still usable and the rest is going to the garbage. I feel great just thinking about having that project done.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

Jugum said:


> *1 870 12ga
> 1 .308 742 Remington
> 75 rounds 00buck
> 40 rounds .308 *
> ...


 great list and JMO but you should omit the weapons when posting, only you should know that info.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Spinner said:


> I finally got my tax return check and I've been arguing with myself if I'm going to buy those little robots that vacuum & mop the floors or buy more preps. The little robots would work off grid if I bought solar panels to charge them... LOL


My kids got me a Roomba a few years ago as a Christmas present. I gave it an honest try and don't like it. It does an ok job basically sweeping a floor or a carpet, but it doesn't suck up any dirt, or beat the rug. Plus it gets hair and fuzz wrapped around the brush inside, and I have to take it apart to cut the hair out. (Two long haired daughters don't help matters). The problem I had was with the charger. It quit working after two months, and although they did replace it, I still have to jiggle it to get it just right so it will charge. The best thing about it is watching it work. It methodically works over a room, taking about an hour. 

I wish I could take the money this thing cost and put it into preps, but my kids would be offended.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, the last two days have been busy. I put in most of my seed order, particularly the things that we will plant a lot of like beans and tomatoes. The stuff I have left to order we will only plant a few of, things like eggplant and okra that are nice to have but not as necessary. (I know, I know, okra is important. Just not as important as the other stuff.)

I put about 75 cloves of garlic in the ground today. I might do a few more if I get the time and inclination, but at least I know I have some planted. I planted tulips and daffodils too, but those aren't really prep-related. The bed that I prepared to put them in will be home to some of my "decorative" grains, mainly amaranth. There will be some sunflowers too.

My husband and I made a good shopping trip, and hopefully we will make another one on Monday. This old house was built with absolutely NO storage in mind, so I will have to start pulling those storage tricks out of my sleeve. Next time I change the sheets the mattress will come off and food will go into the space in the bedframe, etc.

I was surprised that more people weren't buying a lot of food. I saw a middle aged couple each pushing one full cart, but they didn't really have prep type food, it was mostly microwave stuff and soda. Other people only had a few things in their carts. Yesterday was a payday, so I figured more people would be buying something of substance.

And we are placing our duck order tonight! I had been planning on holding off until the spring, but I want to have eggs sooner rather than later. I'm not looking forward to having ducklings in the house during the winter when I can't open the windows to air things out, but they will move out to the semi-insulated shed with a lamp once they are well feathered.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

October 14th and the hurricane season is heating up again if you look at the map at the beginning of this thread. Nothing so far that appears to be a threat to the U.S. but it's not so quiet out there as it was last week.

Let's keep in mind the season runs to the end of November.

.....Alan.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

Got the mini greenhouse bubble-wrapped inside and positioned inside the larger greenhouse. The electric is now set up and ready. And half-way through setting up the watering system for winter.

Today, just need to start planting and set up the shelving possibilities. Haven't figured out just yet what they will be.

Also, working on making storage more accessible, insulating the house against the cold, and laying the beds to rest before the cold sets in.

Skills focus this month: pasta making, waffles, bread, and apple/pear juice/cider.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I spent the weekend updating my spreadsheet of pantry contents, and rotating some canned goods. I had a pile of things I'd gotten at Costco over the last two weeks, that I hadn't had time to put away properly, so I am happy having that done. It looks like I won't have to buy salt or Dawn dish detergent again in this lifetime, lol. But I need more canned tuna, salmon and sardines. And I need to get some more buckets since I vacuum sealed a bunch of fruit drink mixes, teabags, cocoa mix, and other beverage mixes. They don't stack well so I like to stick them in a bucket and label it.

I also vacuum sealed about half of the spices I had bought in bulk, and sealed them in a bucket. I used a lot of spices so I'll order more soon and have an alternating bucket supply to keep them rotated.

And hubby insists I never buy more SPAM again in this lifetime, based on what I now have in stock.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

The dollars up!! So, to us, it like the entire store is on sale. We now get an extra 50 Ft for our dollar. Not expecting that to last long I bought cans of beans, corn, cartons of tomato puree, raisins, pasta, flour, baking powder, extra meat, and rice. All basics that I use on a daily bases. We spent twice what we usually do in forint, but financially that wasn't a problem. Spent yesterday trying to figure out where to put all this food!! Food storage was not taken into account when building houses in Hungary - they usually just go shopping every 3-4 days, this American just can see doing that.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned 10 quarts of sweet potatoes. No putting it off I must buy more canning jars. Fareway usually has the best price and carries them year round. I need minimum of 3 dozen pints and 1 dozen quarts. 

I bought a very large linen table cloth at a thrift shop for $2.50 which equals several yards of fabric to make into cloth napkins and/or tea towels someday if needed. Until then I have a very nice table cloth!! I'm always on the look out for quality fabric in whatever form it may be found.

Part of my food order arrived but not the wheat. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Even tho it looks like I slipped off in never land, I didn't! (did ya'll miss me?)

We were forced to buy a truck, got a good deal, but are in debt again, for a little while. It has really come in handy, in fact it has kept me running to get all the stuff I couldn't get without it!

I have added bulk feed for the animals, 300# worth, a good bushel of sweet potatoes canned, picked up an antique bedroom suite we inherited, which forced me to rearrange the house *yuck*, got 6 cases of veggies and tomatoes from the local store, they had a case sale, 30 pounds of russets, most of those will be canned, And today I was brought about 15 chicks, just started to feather out. One of the local ladies always brings me the leftovers from 4H projects. Will be getting 15 more chickens in about 2 months from them.  I thought I was gonna have to buy chicks in spring. guess not!
Because of the new truck payment, low as it is, things are definatley slowing down on the house building/prepping.
I did put 2 fridges that won't cool to good use. They make a great can/jar storage, complete with shelves. 
Also purchased 3 new goats, one nubian buck, two doelings. Altho a young buck, I already have at least 3 of my girls bred with him. 
Planning on butchering soon, have 7 goats and at least 20 muscovy ready to go. Now we just need to find the time to do it!

That's about all for now. I really need a bulk order and Sam's run, but it may have to wait for November.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Well nothing big to report so far this week. Just worked on cleaning and getting rid of clutter again. The house and garage are all done -- just have to tackle the shed. AH! I did add some more cleaners to storage from Walgreens for free on sunday and will make a small profit on them after the rebates. Nice for quick cleanups. We have started cooking from the freezer again and the crockpot is running daily. DS and I are working on walnuts this weekend to get them into the freezer and he is still young enough he thinks it is fun  

Placed an order with Emergency Ess. and it should be delivered this week with another 7 big cans for storage. Also added another 8lbs instant mashed potatos to the storage. We like homemade better but the price of them is just to great right now. And our crop did not produce enough to last longer than about a month. 

Got a basket of apples last night from the neighbor. End of the season for them here so about 1/2 are soft - but I am feeding them to the chickens this week so no waste there. Canning the rest into applesauce. Found a neighbor up the road to save table scraps and milk for the hens as well. Her husband is on a diet so she buys lots of fresh veggies and they never eat them all. So the girls are getting lots of treats there.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

This isn't technically a prep, but I'll call it one. 

A few years ago I bought new counter tops for a kitchen remodel. We never used them and they've been in storage all these years. Yesterday I got out the short one and DS is building a frame for it along an empty wall in the kitchen. DS is adjusting the height so it will be just right for me. I'm so tired of having counters that are to high. It will be great to have one that I can reach comfortably. 

I bought several plastic totes that will fit under the counter top for storage. It's giving me enough room to store an additional 8 totes, plus a couple buckets of wheat berries (no more going to the storage room every time I need to refill the jar!  ). It won't be fancy, it'll have a curtain across the front to hide the totes. But I can live with that! 

The counter will hold all my little kitchen machines like the bread maker, toaster, vita mix, slow cooker, griddle, waffle iron, tator twister, coffee pot, ice tea maker, sandwich maker, steamer, deep fryer, meat slicer, salad shooter, mixer, etc. 

It's also going to be great to have 12 outlets along the wall so I won't have to always unplug one thing to plug in another all the time. (yes, I know that isn't to "code", but we're doing it ourselves so we're doing it the way *I* want it) 12 feet if space with 12 outlets! woo hoo!

It will be soooo nice to be able to use all my "gadgets" without having to get them out and set them up to use. I've wanted this for many years. I feel so special... like having a gourmet kitchen!


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We made another couple shopping trips this week, and picked up some pears too. Our pantry has been kind of shallow since we moved, and I think I am almost comfortable with it now. Once I get the cans labeled and the pears canned I will be storing some of the stuff under the bed.

Kayleigh


----------



## Collinsfarm (Oct 30, 2007)

Sure have missed this group! The IT folks at work have had the site blocked for over a month. Anyway, preps this month have been multi-faceted: more long term foods, firewood, children's clothes and crayons, construction paper, glue and books for the kids.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

jagum....congrads on the new Stihl chainsaw....we finally got a new Easy Start and it is heaven....plus so much lighter than the 25 year old one! Son and DH got 15 cord oak cut,split and stacked for the wood boiler plus another cord smaller stuff for my inside backup stove. I gathered up 12 grain bags of bark for fire starting. This will be two year supply for us....a double load of hollow logs for $300. A great thing about living in logging country in the Ozarks! Nice thing about the outdoor wood boiler is that you don't have to have small wood....if you can heave it thru the door you can burn it!

Very sucessful garden year and the shelves/freezer are bulging. Only loss...over 50# onions that I put in the greenhouse overnite to dry and DH and I got signals crossed....came home from my out-of-town work weekend to find cooked onions...he forgot all about them. And they were big beauties,too! Oh well. Ordered new plastic for the greenhouse. The orchard did fantastic this year so plenty of fruit this winter. The bees worked overtime and selling alot of honey plus traded 5 gal. pail for 20 free range chickens. They are pricey but soooo good and it feels good to help a family trying to make a living on the farm instead of some big corporation.

Basically getting ready for winter. I put a new cover on our wood comforter...we've had it for years; definitely worth the investment. DH thinks my green and purple paisley is a bit "loud" but in the dark of winter I need color! When making quilts I'bve gone to using wool batts...queen size only $30 at Hancocks...light,warm and they are washable! 

A couple of Emerg. Ess. orders in plus cherry pickin' all the deals around. Boy, batteries have gone up...of course everything has! DEE


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Bought a box of pears and apples and a qt of sorghum last Sunday on my trip up north. 

Making apple sauce and canning the pears. Also making apple butter and pear butter.

Want to get some more TP this weekend.

Bought 2 books of forever stamps which I use 2 stamps a month so that should last me a lil bit.

I have 2 - 12 pound pails of honey so I'm good on that for a couple of yrs.

Will stock up on more chicken and other meats too.

Debbie


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Purchased coleman lantern, 12 inch cast iron dutch oven, LED lantern at garage sale this week. Also food drying, gardening, pruning books at same. 
Put up 21 quarts apple pie filling, 21 more to go! Applesauce, too, haven't counted that. Dried a dryer load of tomatoes, purchased Big Berkey water filter. Butchered 5 2 year old hens (brought our 4-Hers over to help pluck- a good project, and they learn the skills) Will make soup with those hens and can- have rabbits and more chickens yet to put up. Butchered and made goat jerky. Bought yogurt maker off ebay- quite a savings to new. Hubby bought 2 gallons honey- hubby has a men's outing for the church guys- gun show in Spokane for ammo. Made laundry soap, and purchased supplies to make enough for a year. 
Thanks for this thread, it is inspiring!


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I inhereted a lot of dried goods and canned food from my neighbors father's (the WWII Marine) estate. He was a child during the depression, and was a prepper long before it was fashionable!!! 

After we had disposed of the out of date food items, I came home with a truck/ camper shell loaded with totes full of dried beans, rice, powdered milk, sugar, flour, cornmeal, and all kinds of other long term foods. That was after the bothers had gone through the items first.. I rebagged the items again, and I now have rubbermaid totes and 5 gallon buckets all over my living room trying to find the room to store them. I need to get more yeast, and baking powder to go with the dried goods. I will be getting loads of canning jars, some canners (pressure and hot bath), and other items, in the near future. That is as the brothers get the areas cleared, going from room to room.

I get my heavy duty and alkaline batteries on sale at Walgreens when they come up on sale. Or I go to the dollar store for the heavy duty batteries as a back up/ barter goods stash.

I bought coleman fuel the other day at $9.99 per gallon, OUCH!!!!!!! I only bought one gallon at that price...


----------



## cindy71 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got 10 1# bags of black eye peas today for 69 cents a lb.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

No canning jars anywhere to be found. I've checked a dozen places and not a single pint. Very few quarts or lids either. I'm now on a search for used jars (my preference anyway). Garage sale in the a.m. to try. I've put the word out so maybe someone will have a stash they want to get rid of. This is the pits. Its finally cool enough to pull the chicken from the freezer and can it and NO JARS. Its not like I don't have plenty its just that they are all full. We were blessed with a bushel & half of apples which translated to 32 pints of applesauce and filled the last of my jars.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Well the fall fishing has started so it is time to stock the freezer. DW and I can each legally keep 30 Crappie and 30 White Bass, for a total of 240 fillets. At 8 fillets to the bag, that is 30 bags of fillets. Should last till spring.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Canned beef broth and chicken broth for the first time.
Filled the generator tank with 100 gallons of off road diesel at 2.70 a gallon.
picked what was left of the summer garden. Lima beans,okra,and bell peppers(I am sick of bell peppers) and froze it.
Went out and picked up buckets of black walnuts.Not as many as last year but the hickories are loaded.


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I made a Sam's trip yesterday to replace a few things I had used. They had some nice warm hooded sweatshirts and I bought a few of those. I am trying to buy that sort of thing ahead thinking we could have some major inflation. Who knows these days? Being a lifelong prepper has made the rollercoaster ride a little less alarming, but I am one of those folks who really likes to have their ducks in a row and have some sort of idea of what is happening. Sure don't have a clue.


----------



## Diamond_Ranch (Oct 12, 2008)

beaglebiz said:


> I had to work late, but i bought two #10 cans of instant potato flakes. I inherited many silver coins from my dad (only a few have huge value), but I plan to sort them out tonight and see what i actually have...there are several coffee cans with dimes, quarters, dollars and 50 cent pieces. I am trying to think of a good hiding place to put them where they wont be stolen or destroyed if the house were burnt down. I also have no intention of using them unless i have too, but its nice to know they are there.
> Dh got the last of the new garlic planted, and we tilled up the part of the garden that is dead. We are still getting peppers, tomatoes, cabbages, broccoli, onions and potatoes.
> I saw someone on the barter board has jerusalem Artichokes, but I never tried them, and am trying to figure out if I should plant some for next year


A good place for your coins is buried deep in your flower garden in plastic bags.

Mike

"Those who abandon their dreams will discourage yours"


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Had friends for dinner tonight. She spent the entire evening asking how to prep. She says the Lord has laid on her the need to prep. She wanted to see my canning gear so she knows what to look for at auctions. Also, showed her where to get canning information and various books and magazines available for gardening, canning, etc. Its flattering having someone look up to you as an "expert", but way more import I consider it a major blessing knowing there is another family beginning to prep.

I bought $100 worth of Aldis canned goods for preps yesterday. Also powered milk. They now have the milk in smaller packages which is much better for the two of us. DH is insisting that I continue building preps even tho I was happy with the level we were at before so I've doubled my grocery budget the past two months. Also, bought a bag of socks for each of us and another bag of undies. Received our Honeyville order and need to repackage the wheat from 50# bag. Moved recently purchased rice from 3# plastic bags to glass gallon jars (2 bags per jar). We're continuing to pick and dry pinto beans from the garden.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I admit my weekend is focused on parties (graduation, birthday, baby shower) and getting DD's Halloween costume ready. 

But, I did manage to find 2 cases of quart jars at Big Lots. The pints and half pints were to expensive at Ace, so I am skipping those for now.

I am trying out a new tomato sauce recipe that I hope will be good. We have lots of tomatoes in the freezer, and I'd like to make sure they are used up over the winter.

I also talked up canning among some new people I met today. If I continue to see one of the people around, I'd happily invite her to join me for a session or two.

I went to our CSA farm, and picked a few bags of veggies. Hopefully the sweet potatoes will be ready in a couple weeks.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I always have good luck finding canning jars at Agway and True Value....

Went to an auction today, got an old wringer washer (beautiful condition) -- told everyone it's the new beer cooler- lol

Got some REALLY old and odd styled canning jars. They have metal screw lids. Will be showing them to grandpa tomorrow. 

Got a 6' horse trough which will become the new rat cage. I guess I can consider this a prep item as the rats become rawfood for my pets. 

Got a cast iron pig trough 3'L. The chickens are loving their new feeder, which cost ALOT less than a new (smaller) chicken feeder. Pretty sure I won't ever have to buy one again. lol

Got some more of the old metal washbasins/pans/bowls that are painted white with colored trim. I use these for EVERYTHING from transplanting plants around the yard to harvesting vegetables, as a chicken waterer, etc. 

Finally found the glass double-boiler that I've been wanting (hate buying new). 

Got two big old metal milk cans to keep the chicken food in, or maybe the rat/mouse food. hmmmmmmmmmm

Oh, and some non-prep stuff that I liked.

I was pretty happy with everything I got for $90.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Bought some kasha (buckwheat groats) and jars of sour cherries for the pantry. The cherries won't last long, I'm afraid. I want PIE.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I took advantage of some sales today. On the radio, I heard a commerical for gasoline at $2.99 per gallon/ or $2.94 per gallon if paying cash.. It was a promotion to get folks to hopefully go into their casino. It is $3.60 or more per gallon everywhere else around here. So I emptied my six gas cans into the vehicles, called my neighbors who sent me off with 4 empty 5 gallons gas cans and went down the hill to fill up. It was a madhouse there with lines of vehicles everywhere!! I figure that I had saved almost $35.00 dollars, by buying fuel at that price..

I waited my turn to get to the pump, went inside and pre paid $180 dollars for fuel, at the counter and returned to my truck. The car behind me was not pleased when I opened my tailgate and he saw 10 gas cans sitting there - the driver was hitting his steering wheel and was not very happy.... So after filling 50 gallons of unleaded into the gas cans and then filling my 1967 truck, the driver was fuming from the long wait!!!! Of course we had first put stab-il into every gas can, so the motion of the ride home would thoughly mix it with the fresh fuel. My neighbor's were pleased with my telling of the story of the upset driver, and the look on his face at seeing ten 5 gallons gas cans appearing before him from the bed of my truck....

Then I went by a small local grocery market that is closing it's doors on this coming Tuesday. All items were 25% off unless marked otherwise. I did find some baking powder, yeast, spices, some canned goods, and a few other items which were priced below the large supermarket prices. I came home with 5 large paper bags full of groceries for less than $52.00 dollars. I will go back there on Tuesday - their last day of business, and see if the discount is up to 50% off at that time.....


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We did yet more grocery shopping this weekend. The store we went to sells some things that are past the "best by" date, but some of the stuff has labels that are just misspelled or were overstocked. My dating system on this batch looks a little funky, because I looked at the dates on the cans and boxes, and compared it to what I have in the pantry, then extrapolated. So some of the food is going into rotation at the back of the pantry, but some went straight into the kitchen.

I told my husband I was almost done doing big grocery trips for a while, because we really do have what we need for now. But who can pass up #10 cans of Del Monte tomato sauce for $1.50?? Now if I can just find some more canning jars I will settle in for the winter.

I did find another seed catalog to look through, and will be putting an order in around Thanksgiving. This place has mangels, black oil sunflowers, amaranth, and several other things I'd like to try out next year.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Misspelled labels would make me wonder if the brands weren't counterfeit. Did you examine the packages closely?

.....Alan.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

I keep shopping...and shopping. for us, the jobs will most likely dwindle for hub next month. (construction) all I'm focusing on right now is getting thru winter. it's good to see the stocked pantry, but.............I'm still kind of worried about it all anyway. *sigh*

please keep me in that focus....one more month of stocking up, and I may feel 'ok'.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

A.T. Hagan said:


> Misspelled labels would make me wonder if the brands weren't counterfeit. Did you examine the packages closely?
> 
> .....Alan.


They're real. Only a few different things in the store had misspelled labels, and most of those were industrial sized stuff. My husband gets similar products from his (reliable) restaurant supplier for work, and the packaging was otherwise correct. They were just errors, not fakes.

As an aside, one of my classmates in high school worked for the local grocery store. He said that the company that did all the store brand labeling for the place was awful, and every time they started selling a different product they would have some error on the label for the first month until they got it fixed.

Kayleigh


----------



## lorian (Sep 4, 2005)

This month we bought a jonesred chainsaw. Wanted the ability to run our coal stove with wood if needed (it does both). 

Also canned 42 quarts of applesauce and we will be butchering another 25 broilers soon. 

Working on seed saving and started a great new seed organization system.
Will save time next spring.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I found 3 dozen canning jars at the thrift store! WOOHOO! Mostly half-pints, and a few pints. 2.25/dozen, I think. And, my dehydrator accessories came in the mail yesterday.

Also, I'm making DD's Halloween costume - I'm learning some sewing skills, and making it so that it can be disassembled after Halloween.

Hopefully tonight I'll do some more canning, but I have to figure out what to make (have lots of apples, green tomatos.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

Moved from a first-floor apartment to one on the second floor - nice balcony high off the ground for outdoor cooking and growing container vegetables. Higher balcony makes it harder for "opportunistic" stealing of stuff that's right there in arms' reach, which was why I couldn't keep anything on a ground-floor patio. Ordered seeds for things that can be grown inside now (sprouts, herbs) or started late in the winter inside (peppers, tomatoes), or grown outdoors in the spring (lettuce mix). It's a smaller apartment, so I'm still trying to find space for all the canning jars.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Found a greenhouse supplier for the heavy plastic I need to recover the greenhouse...able to get enough to do it twice....and FREE shipping. Save about $80 from ordering locally...gotta love the internet! Made do with the cover that got blow off in our tornado last year --will use that to divide off the two rooms so one can be kept at high temp to germinate plants and then they can be moved on to the cooler side. DEE


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Pondering, pondering....
I can lock the maximum price of 30,000 litres of dyed diesel now for $900, would give me a maximum for 12 months out of 4 cents/litre over the price the day I book it and I still get the lower price if it goes down. Would save me about 25% over what I paid for diesel this past spring and summer.

Still waiting for some calls to be returned to see if there are better deals with other suppliers but I"m getting close.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Got my gas tank filled today FREE! woohoo

DS needed to run to town which is a 70 mile round trip. I had taken him on a 60 mile trip earlier in the week, so my tank was already 60 miles down. He offered to fill my tank if I'd run him to town today so I jumped at the chance. I picked up a few things while I was there so I got a free prep trip. Not much in the way of preps, just a couple bottles of wine and some chocolate, but hey, every little bit counts.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Gas is down to about $2.17/gallon around here, so am planning on topping both tanks and the cans (need to get more and/or seeing about a big storage tank). A friend said China-Mart is carrying 20# bags of hard red wheat berries for $11 and even though we use white wheat berries, I may check into that, as well.

Other than that, am putting away the last of the saved seeds for spring and canning up the last of the apples. Need to finish shelling the pecans, too. Darn! Thought I was nearly done.

Next month the MO Conservation Dept puts up their list of saplings for sale for next year. They offer *very* good deals on naturalized trees/bushes, and I missed the sale last year (forgot all about it and by the time I remembered, they were all out of the stuff I wanted.) For you Missourians and others interested: http://www.mdc.mo.gov/forest/nursery/seedling/


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> A friend said China-Mart is carrying 20# bags of hard red wheat berries for $11 and even though we use white wheat berries, I may check into that, as well.


Has anyone seen this anywhere else?? What part of the store where they in, near the baking supplies maybe?

Kayleigh


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Found a friend with canning jars to get rid of. The box he brought contained 2 quarts and 27 usable pints plus 10 throw aways. Dh gave him $10. Friend has another box or two to bring which I was hoping to get today. They are very very dirty and I would have liked to have a day to clean them. I used the basement "kitchen" sink and stove to wash and then boil the jars before storing them. Getting the basement sink connected earlier this year was an important prep. I figure cooking in the basement will attract a lot less attention than the upstairs kitchen post SHTF.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

When at Wallymart I noticed a sale on the little cans of Sterno. What do you folks think? Would it be a good item to stock? We have never used it. It was funny last night, our power was out from 4:05PM to about 8:00PM. The neighbors were complaining because they had to run into town for supper. DH was teasing because he wanted to heat up his coffee in microwave. I couldn't see heating the grill for one cup. We went to the firepit and sat outside by it until electric was back. (He lived without his coffee.) One neighbor said, "I guess it is peanutbutter sandwiches for tonight." Can you imagine if the power was off for weeks? Jklady


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Mutti said:


> Found a greenhouse supplier for the heavy plastic I need to recover the greenhouse...able to get enough to do it twice....and FREE shipping.


 Will you share your supplier? I'm in the market myself as I'm expanding my greenhouse this year.


FalconDance said:


> Gas is down to about $2.17/gallon around here, so am planning on topping both tanks and the cans (need to get more and/or seeing about a big storage tank). A friend said China-Mart is carrying 20# bags of hard red wheat berries for $11 and even though we use white wheat berries, I may check into that, as well.


 I would be astonished to see our local Wally World or any other such store in my area carrying any kind of wheat berries. If anyone does find these things give us a report! I'm willing to bet it's a regional thing, but who knows?


Junkman said:


> When at Wallymart I noticed a sale on the little cans of Sterno. What do you folks think? Would it be a good item to stock?


 To my way of thinking Sterno is marginally useful at best. It's OK to simply heat things up with if there's no wind or extreme cold to deal with, but otherwise it's not much use off a buffet table.

For my own prepping this weekend we made a small storage food run. Money is tight this go around so we had to keep it small. Frozen veggies and butter for the freezer, vac-sealed five half-gallon jars of Cheerios, fifteen pounds of dark brown sugar, five pints of Craisins, couple jars of peanut butter and that was about it. Cannery run coming up soon that we've got to save up for.

.....Alan.


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

radiofish said:


> I took advantage of some sales today. On the radio, I heard a commerical for gasoline at $2.99 per gallon/ or $2.94 per gallon if paying cash.. It was a promotion to get folks to hopefully go into their casino. It is $3.60 or more per gallon everywhere else around here. So I emptied my six gas cans into the vehicles, called my neighbors who sent me off with 4 empty 5 gallons gas cans and went down the hill to fill up. It was a madhouse there with lines of vehicles everywhere!!


$2.39 here. No lines.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Our Wal-Mart has been carrying 5# bags of wheat berries for about a year now, but I haven't seen the larger bags my friend talked about - but then again, I seldom go down the bakery aisle since I have (most) everything laid in already.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

For greenhouse plastic, try 1) yellow pages for greenhouse/nursery supplies 2) ask a local greenhouse/nursery operation where they get theirs 3) ask your county extension for names of greenhouse suppliers. Suppliers are not in every county, but more regional, but any extension person who works in any kind of horticulture should know where the suppliers are, and/or can contact other people who do. 4) when at the extension office look at any publications that deal with greenhouses/nurseries and look for ads.
I should get some new stuff also, but guess the price of greenhouse plastic (made from petros) has doubled in the past couple of years.....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

InfantryNCO - well that special sale price on gasoline has been surpased by today's local price of $2.85 per gallon, with no lines!!!!! At least I have an extra supply for the generators, for when we loose power during the winter storms.

I have acquired 5 one gallon commerical food glass jars with lids. So I have more storage containers for flour, sugar, and cornmeal... In pricing cornmeal lately (almost $5.00 for five pound bags in the stores), I need to find a deal on 25 or more pounds of cornmeal..

Supposedly tomorrow, I am having delivered a medium sized chest freezer full of frozen food. It is from my neighbor's fathers estate - the WWII Marine that recently passed away. The 3 brothers and myself are taking several coolers to hold all of the food, until we get the freezer up and running here on the back porch. Their dad grew up during the depression, and they still have 2 more large freezers full of food to deal with.


----------



## foxfire51 (Aug 10, 2006)

For Greenhouse plastic try:

http://www.northerngreenhouse.com/

Great folks, outstanding material! I've used them for years and am a repeat customer. I don't think you'll do better.

FF51


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

Junkman said:


> When at Wallymart I noticed a sale on the little cans of Sterno. What do you folks think? Would it be a good item to stock?


I keep a can in each vehicle (do *not* burn in vehicle) as well as in the BOBs. They light with just a spark and are a godsend in an area where you just can't build a fire. One flea market I set up at has no food available and many times I've set a can of sterno on the gravel and made coffee or one of those noodles/rice and sauce dishes. When you're done, put the lid back on and the fire's out.

You can also use the gel as a firestarter by adding a glob to some kindling, especially if it's wet outside.

Maggie


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

It's the thinning of the flocks time and I have been doing some canning...seems to me that post-shtf, canned veggies will be around longer at stores than most meats that are trucked in fresh or frozen. There are some pretty good meat sales now and five pints at a time(I am single, no quarts canned here) is doable once a day before work if I plan for it. Have done some pepper steak,beef block, beef chunks and pork chunks and ground patties as well as chicken in stock. Turkeys will "go" in the next 3 weeks and it is time for a swing thru the local stores to see if canning supplies are on the seasonal clearance shelves....YUCK!! weather forcast is for windy with some small possible accumulation wet SNOW!


----------



## sgl42 (Jan 20, 2004)

did a run to town over the weekend to pick up a special order -- 50# hard red wheat, 25# soft white wheat, 25# brown rice. 

no room in freezer for entire 25#, so vac sealed rice in quart mason jars, and put as many as possible in the freezer to kill bugs. will rotate them thru until all are done, them it in 5 gal bucket (actually lehman's lard tin).

also got from friends a bunch of cheesecloth, which i'll put over jars for seed sprouting. 

also, spend much of yesterday reorganizing my storage shelf unit, to fit everything again. it was poorly organized, but it's much better now.

--sgl


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Now that food and household prep are at very good levels, it was car supply week here. Bought, filled and treated another 5 gallon gas can. Also picked up extra (4) bottles windshield washer fluid, fuses, 2 gallons anti-freeze, 8 bottles engine oil and an extra oil filter for the car. 

Next on the list are a couple more extra engine fan belts, fuel filters and an extra set of front and rear brake pads/shoes. 

Having been raised around all things automotive and previously worked in garages saves a lot of money on car repairs if and when needed...


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

FalconDance said:


> Our Wal-Mart has been carrying 5# bags of wheat berries for about a year now, but I haven't seen the larger bags my friend talked about - but then again, I seldom go down the bakery aisle since I have (most) everything laid in already.


Falcon Dance so you by chance remember what the 5# bag costs? I'm just curious...can't imagine topping my wheat off while doing my usual grocery shopping.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

My Berkey arrived. Travel sized - does a gallon and a half at once, around 6 gallons a day, which will be plenty for just one person (two in an emergency).


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

added 12 cans of my DD's favorite canned soup for .75 a can today it will be a treat for her when things get rough, it normally runs 1.50 a can.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The 9 cu. ft. chest freezer arrived up here today, and it is currently running at -5 degrees F... Now I have space to store venison, so the world's dumbest deer here on the property had better watch out..

One of our local large supermaket stores remodeled recently, and it was a real bear trying to find where they moved everything at now. I noticed that peanut butter has downsized from 18 oz. containers to 16 oz. containers the ones that were on sale today @ 2 for $3.00 dollars....


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Wildwood said:


> Falcon Dance so you by chance remember what the 5# bag costs? I'm just curious...can't imagine topping my wheat off while doing my usual grocery shopping.


I'm sorry, I have no earthly clue. I'll be going to town within the week, though, and will try to remember to look, if that's okay.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Falcon Dance. I'm just curious and we don't even have it in this area that I know of. Don't go out of your way...if you happen to be there and think about it check but if not that's ok. It probably wouldn't be cost effective in that small amount anyway.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Cannery run today. Only four of us showed so it was the smallest run I think I've ever made, but we had a good time. Brought home red wheat, oats, potato flakes, and milk. No white wheat yet. HOPEFULLY it'll be in when we go back December 20th. At least that's what they told us. Prices are going up then as well but then they're going up most everywhere so I'm not surprised.

I told Diana that we're going to get rid of the couch so we can stack boxes in its place then we'll cover them with a sheet and put cushions on top. She didn't turn a hair. I think she doesn't like the couch!

.....Alan.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Put up the last of the apple butter today. Now on to canning rabbits! Hubby is building a wood storage/greenhouse on the south side of our house. Planning on putting apple bins (with soil) there for growing early spinach/greens close to the house. Been making pepper jack cheese, looks beautiful- we'll see. Saving seed from winter squash, cleaned one out tonight. Our Walmart has wheat berries, too. (from Montana) Found someone who spins and makes beautiful hats and bags to trade with for Christmas gifts. I did get a little 7 channel shortwave a week ago- then burned out the sound by using an AC adaptor from a garage sale. Beware! Just because it fits in the hole doesn't mean it is the right one. Looking for another- we only get 2 radio stations in our area. Passing around the book "Deep Winter" to unprepared friends- we are all familiar with the area it is based in, so leaves a lasting impression.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I just received 4 filters for my aqua rain. Two of them are the black filters and two of them specifically remove fluoride, arsenic V and preoxicized arsenic 111 and other heavy metals ( reading from the box)

I specifically chose these so I could filter the swimming pool water to drink.

I got these at morethanalive.com because they offered a discount on the arsenic filter if I bought the black filters. Total cost 128.50. (free shipping)

Most importantly, I will do a test run on these puppies this weekend just to get the lay of the land, I have the white filters, but didn't feel they would filter out the chemicals that are in the pool water.

thanks 

ar


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I need to find another rabbit buck  Since I lost mine last night, I have a feeling that this winter or next year we may need any bit of meat we can get. I trully feel like something bad is going to happen soon, so I need to replace my rabbit ASAP and get him settled in the shed with the others. Can't really afford to stock up on anything right now but I will at elast stock up on some cheap stuff like noodles this week.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Winter greens are started. Did an inventory of preps to look for holes in the plan. Glad it's hunting season...lots of ammo on sale so I bought a brick of .22LR and some 12 gauge slugs. Preps are in OK shape. Lots of vegis from this year's garden. The rabbit hutches are full so time to send a few to freezer camp. Still working on adding venision to the freezer.


----------



## sonofdet (Apr 20, 2008)

Been a good month for stocking including laundry items, Big Berkey purchased, firewood has been in and drying, will go cut some extras for family members, been making some ------s (small bundles of sticks) to help get the fire started, freezing the last of the corn in the garden, still have carrots, lettuce, potatoes and turnips in the garden. Started using the summer surplus.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I bought some more buckets at Lowe's yesterday, since I can't seem to find any bakery or store who will give them to me free (or even sell them to me). I've gotten all the boxed dry foods vac sealed and needed more buckets to stack them out of the way. 

Also picked up a 15 pound bag of potatoes for $3.99 yesterday. They were on clearance because there's moisture in the bag. So I'll can those today and add them to the 20 quarts I've done in the last month. Our garden potatoes didn't do very well this year so I'm happy to buy some and can them. They're perfect for adding to a stew in the last 15 minutes....

I also found a great propane 2-burner stove at a yard sale for $5. I've got a gas/kero camp stove, but I like having several options. I bought a converter that will allow me to use the big propane tank from our gas grill on this little one. The small propane tanks are on sale at Walmart 2/$5 so I picked up 6.

They also had those long clicker fire starters on sale, so I bought a couple more. I think you can never have too many ways to start a fire, even though some on here have warned that sulphur matches go bad and Bic lighters can fail us. 

I bought three blankets for $10 in a clearance bin, to cover the new shelving I've assembled for my canning jars and some other items I want covered and out of plain sight.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

mom of four, if you shop at any major outdoor/backpackin store, you can get flint and steal. I know several of my backpacking friends have it. Its not too hard to use, just shave a bit of the silver stuff off into a pile and hit it with a spark. It wouldn't ever go bad, would be a good back up plan for you if you are worried.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

We were blessed with meeting a new friend at the farmers market year end sale. She was talking about the apple price being good and I joked and told her DH would skin me alive if I brought another apple into the house. Explained about canning and that we still had baskets in the basement but that I had run out of jars. Her eyes lit up and she said "Do you need more jars?"  We picked up 7 full cases of wonderful jars, a water bath canner (we now have 2 which will speed things along), and a jar lifter. I was so thankful! They are all cleaned and ready to be filled this weekend.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

NickieL said:


> mom of four, if you shop at any major outdoor/backpackin store, you can get flint and steal. I know several of my backpacking friends have it. Its not too hard to use, just shave a bit of the silver stuff off into a pile and hit it with a spark. It wouldn't ever go bad, would be a good back up plan for you if you are worried.


Hi Nickie! Thanks for the tip! We do have flint and steel, and several other kinds of fire starters. I just like to have some of every type just in case. And none of them are very expensive so it's easy to stock up. I obsess over the little things, lol. I have can openers and knife sharpeners and small mag lights in about 20 places....


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

picked up 4 dz. quart jars at walmart on clearance for $5 a dz.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone know if you can use the blue jars? A neighbor gave them to me, about a dozen...they had been sitting in thier basement for ever and are kinda funky so I've been soaking them.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I bet you can still use them, but if they break you loose an antique jar.
That being said, I use some that are not quiet that old, but are old. Haven't lost one yet. (crossing fingers)


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

Also picked up some clearance jars and canning lids on sale at walmart. 
Canned up 16 pints of turnip greens with salt pork.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Most of the blue jars were intended to seal on the shoulders rather than the rim. Most of my blue jars have rough or chipped rims. I prefer to use them for dried herbs, pasta, beans, etc. I have some of the zinc lids and jar rubbers so I can seal them tightly for dried foods. I don't think the age of the jar matters as long as its in good condition. I'm still using jars my grandmother gave me 46 years ago and they certainly weren't new then!! In fact, most of my jars probably came from somebody's grandmother's estate auction.


----------

